# Freezing a brined turkey



## punkin (Nov 23, 2011)

My friend bought a fresh turky and is in the process of brining. The unfourtuate thing is her entire family has come down with a stomach virus and she does not want to cook the turkey at this time. Since the turkey was fresh and never frozen, can she remove from the brine and then freeze it for another time? 

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes. But it likely will undo the brining .


----------



## punkin (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for all the responses. 

Happy Thanksgiving!

Greg


----------

